# DIY is Addictive AKA:- Yet another pine cabinet conversion.



## mad_at_arms (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes folks yet another piece of pine furniture is currently being given a new lease on life.
Found it dumped under the highway underpass nearby whilst walking my dog, immediately returned home to get the car to pick it up.





Dimensions are Outer 90W x 45D x 80H. 
The mid section is 81W x 43D x 32H.
There are doors for the bottom part which I will keep as is for storage and somewhere for all the leads. 
I thought about fitting it out, but I am not getting down on the floor to clean out an enclosure.
I picked up a glass tank off ebay a couple of months ago for $20. 92W x 36D x45H which will sit on top of the cabinet. 
It over hangs a bit, but I'll make up a trim to go around and a frame for it so sit on.




I've already made up a lid for the tank. Half mesh and half wood top with lock.









The cabinet is now on castors which I am a big fan of. 
I am getting some glass cut and sliding track today for the mid section. 
I used pine 18mm panels for the base and the heat side of it. The back is 10mm MDF awaiting a fake rock background.
Marine grade varnish for the sealant.
The cool end I have got some 3mm perspex I found at work for the side panel.





Not sure on how to heat it though. 
I plan on keeping some thick tails in it, so I only need heat not light. Although I will probably fit a little T5 fluoro tube for use when cleaning or service the enclosure. 
I am leaning towards a radiator as it will utilise the recessed area in the ceiling. If I use heat cord I would want to lay tiles over it which will reduce the usable height of the enclosure.
Would a radiator be overkill for such a small area?
Thanks for looking. Hit me up with any questions.
Now go forth and DIY!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 19, 2011)

glad to see you recycling and doing your bit for the environment ! a heat cord and tile would take up the same sort of height if not less


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 2, 2011)

Went with a heat cord and tile arrangement. I used some short dowel pieces (that would be found in a self assembly computer desk pack) to run the cord around and for the tiles to sit on. I then have a piece of angle aluminium to keep the tiles neat and tidy, as for the little gap at the back I used a bit of crimsafe mesh(second picture) to create a small vent for the heat.








This one is with the background fitted (to check that it still did!) before painting.
Will post up some finished ones soon!!


----------



## martin-QLD (Sep 2, 2011)

looking very nice grate job 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers mate.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

Heres one with the background painted and sealed.




I used terratite by bondall and just tinted it with some acrylic paint to get areas darker.Also used some pondtite around the cracks and crevasses to give it a bit of shine.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 9, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Ambush
I'm pretty happy with the outcome.
This is the whole unit finished, I have my Marbled velvet trio in the top enclosure, and will put my Thick tail in the bottom one when he gets a bit bigger.


----------



## Seb84 (Sep 9, 2011)

nice work mate, i really like the finished product


----------



## Sarah (Sep 9, 2011)

you have done a awesome job, what kind of mesh did you use on the lid .


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks,
Its crimsafe mesh, I get it for free


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 9, 2011)

Where can you buy that mesh from? Does it cost much.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 9, 2011)

lucky you, it looks like good stuff not the sort of mesh you find at bunnings lol.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Where can you buy that mesh from? Does it cost much.


Only a few places in melb have it, I don't know if you can just buy the mesh alone (I'll ask my nephew as he's my go to guy)as it is part of a "security treatment". As for price I imagine its not cheap, have you seen the ad?
"I'm the real Dick Johnson"


----------



## nico77 (Sep 9, 2011)

looks good mate , are you leaving the doors on the bottom section or are you going to make it into another enclosure ?

cheers nico


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

Nah the bottom section is to low for me to be servicing, just keeping it as storage. I have cut a hole in the back and have all the plugs and leads running in it.


----------



## jacorin (Sep 9, 2011)

i need u to come up and finish my cabinet for me,its come to a standstill. lolol as im not very handy,nor very tool literate... hahahaha


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 9, 2011)

Geez your DIY awesome!!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally got around to fitting an LED strip inside the enclosure for light cycle.


----------

